# TNC Complete Dosage



## Marcus_F (25 Nov 2020)

Hi all,

180litre tank and recently switched from using individual Seachem products for my fertilisers switch I spaced out over the week.  I'm now using TNC Complete as recommend on here to make things simple but the dosage stats something like 18ml for a week.  This is a lot lower than if you add up all the individuals I had been adding which is not my concern as I guess you would need to look at concentration levels to properly compare.

Anyway my question which I have looked around to find an answer without success is.... Should I be adding the 18ml after the water change and that's it until a week later at next water change or should like the Seachem products, space the dosing out across the week?


----------



## noodlesuk (25 Nov 2020)

The consensus seems to be spread the dose out throughout the week. TNC states you can increase this (x2/x3), if heavily planted and doing big water changes. I assume if you do 50% water change a week then you can do x3 the does and it becomes similar to EI.


----------



## Marcus_F (25 Nov 2020)

Thanks, I'm doing 35% water changes at the moment purely from a container basis and sourcing RO water it works best for me.  Don't consider mine to be heavily planted and it's non co2.  I'll get a photo up in a moment.  I find it hard to introduce new plants or know where to put them.  I find the Eco Complete substrate to be very difficult to plant in.


----------



## Marcus_F (25 Nov 2020)




----------



## Zeus. (25 Nov 2020)

Marcus_F said:


> individual Seachem products



We had to take seachems ferts products out of our fert calculator we are in process of making as they was so dilute they was showing up as 0.0000- so in short over priced water

TNC complete is fairly comprehensive, however it isnt 'Complete' IMO, you are using RO water so you are missing out on all the nutrients 'normal' tap water has that your plants need eg Nickel. Blending your RO water with tap water would resolve this and save you time and money 50:50 mix should be fine.
for TNC to reach EI level a double triple dose is require (x6) which works out quite expensive for 180l tank






A clone or EI DIY ferts works out at about 25p/week


----------



## Marcus_F (25 Nov 2020)

So the RO is a 50/50 mix of tap water at the moment.  So I can get away with x6 if so up my water changes to 50%

I’m trying to combat browning leaves and get good growth with co2.  Once I get the hang of it I’ll look at home made but for now the cost is ok for me.


----------



## Zeus. (25 Nov 2020)

With a 50:50 mix of RO:Tap water, x3 TNC dose for a low tech tank and 30% WC should be more than enough IMO


----------

